# Team USA



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

I would just like to give a huge congrats to the Team USA Ladies softball team. The beat Japan and won the World Cup! Well done Ladies. It stands out to me, because, lately Team USA (mens specifically) has been completely embarrassing in international competitons. Consistently, our Women teams have been winning, and truly representing the Stars and Stripes.

Once again: WELL DONE LADIES !!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes indeed congrats to those fine ladys
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

They played some great ball!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 19, 2006)

It's a shame that the US women's teams typically get overlooked.  We have very good women's soccer, basketball, and softball national teams that routinely win World Cups and international competitions.

Congratulations to the women's softball team for winning the World Cup!  artyon:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> It's a shame that the US women's teams typically get overlooked.  We have very good women's soccer, basketball, and softball national teams that routinely win World Cups and international competitions.



Please. Women cant play sports.  They should stick to what they are good at like cooking, cleaning, making babies, kicking my *** for crackin wise like this...

I mean... YAY Team USA!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Please. Women cant play sports.  They should stick to what they are good at like cooking, cleaning, making babies, kicking my *** for crackin wise like this...



:whip::mp5::flame::flame::2pistols::ripper::snipe::snipe2:  :sig::angry:
 



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> I mean... YAY Team USA!



Now, that's more like it! 

*GO WOMEN!!!!*


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2006)

_*WOOHOO!!  artyon:*_



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> They should stick to what they are good at like ... kicking my *** for crackin wise like this...


8/19 ... 8/19 ...


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> It's a shame that the US women's teams typically get overlooked. We have very good women's soccer, basketball, and softball national teams that routinely win World Cups and international competitions.
> 
> Congratulations to the women's softball team for winning the World Cup! artyon:


 
Exactly my reason for posting. They do it constantly, represent the Stars and Stripes the way it should be, and don't get a mention. Instead, they get made fun of, or looked down upon as girls that just want to play. I help coach a HS team, and through the years the girls have the passion and fire in the eyes. As an athlete that always brought it myself, I respect that Greatly! They win and the Men's teams embarrass themselves and our country on the international circuit, but, are still called the best athletes. BS!

I'm glad you are all open minded and show the respect they deserve. Thank You!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 19, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> It's a shame that the US women's teams typically get overlooked. We have very good women's soccer, basketball, and softball national teams that routinely win World Cups and international competitions.
> 
> Congratulations to the women's softball team for winning the World Cup! artyon:


 
Yes, I agree, congrats to the soft ball team.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 19, 2006)

havent really been following it but congrats to the ladys ​


----------

